# 30g Malawi tank possible?



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

are there any malawan species, at all, that would do ok in a 30 gallon tank? I have a 33 gallon long 48"x12"x13" that I want to put in my office, anything larger would compromise the "high quality" fiberboard that constitutes my work area. I am fully aware that this tank is insufficient for all of the species of Malawans I can think of, the question that I am asking is whether or not there are any that _would_ do ok. Thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I think there are quite a few Malawi cichlids that will work in a 48" long tank even without the width and height.

What visual barriers will there be in this setup? sand? rocks? etc.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't gotten too far with the planning, I wanted to get a feel for if the tank would be feasible first, I have a 72 with Haps/Peacocks/Lethrinops with a bunch of lace rock, kinda like the natural look of the stones, probably doing something like that, with a sandy bottom. The tank might be a little unusual in that it will be up on a shelf, viewable from both sides of my cubicle partition, so it might take some fiddling to get it to look right, and allow swimming room on both sides of the rockwork. What do you think the best type(s) of fish to try might be?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a 33 gallon long. IMO, It is a good single species tank. 1M 3-4 F of any Malawian 5" or smaller fish or about 12 demasoni. IMO, You could possibly squeeze in two species, with the right numbers, smaller species, and rockwork... 1M, 3-4 F Saulosi and 1M, 3-4 F Rusties makes a good looking tank.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You can keep almost as many fish in the 33 long, as you can a 55g. I believe the length/width are the same, it's just the height that you are missing.

Don't overstock too much, and pick species that are mild in temperament. Try to get either all males, or even better---2 harems (1 male/ 4 or 5 females). More females will divert the aggression even more than the typical 1-3 ratio that is often recommended. And like Floridagirl recommended--lot's of rockwork.

Good choices would be P. Saulosi, L. Caeruleus (or L. Chisumalae), or Iodotropheus sp. "rusty cichlid."


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

great advice so far... you can squeeze alot out of such a tank. Not as much as a 55g as the vertical height does help (especially if rockwork allowed for proper usage of height) and tthere's less water which equals less possible oxygen.

Sounds like it's going to be a fun setup!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Since the footprint of the tank is the same as a 55g. I would think you could have 3 breeding groups but because there isn't the height of a 55g. I think M. cyanerhabdos (maingano) would be another good choice as they are smaller and not overly aggressive. I would for sure stick with fish that weren't bad aggressive and don't get to big. An all male peacock tank might be an idea too though I don't know alot about peacocks, maybe they like deeper water, I'm pretty sure haps do.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great input guys, I am a little hesitant when it comes to Mbunas, mainly because my only experience was with a group of ten Demasonis that I used to have, one of the males was _extremely_ aggressive, he started with one, and killed off a total of four of the group before I had to remove him from the tank, I traded the remaining group soon after for a couple of the peacocks I now have. I think that fish stressed me out just as much as his tank-mates! Thats not to say I wouldn't give Mbunas another shot, but I do have some reservations. Overly aggressive fish just stress me out!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Demasonis are more like Tropheus than Mbuna aggressionwise, IMO. Saulosi are nice, and easier to sex due to dimorphism. The only real aggression I get is from multiple males in a tank. Learning to sex is a must with mbuna, especially in a smaller tank. Labs and Rusties are a little less aggressive with more that one male in a tank.

Overstocking is also a key. Your 72 gallon could hold 20 Demasoni, 6 Labs and 6 Rusties. That would be good stocking. If it was only 10 demasoni, that would be way understocked and lead to carnage.

When I started with Demasoni, a few years ago, I gpurchased 4. That led to one,...Did some research and picked up other, less aggressive Mbuna. Now, I just got 15 Demasoni fry in a trade for my Saulosi's. Going to try it again! You will love mbuna color and interaction when you get it right!


----------



## AxRhea88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah that's what has turned me off to aggressive mbuna. I'm now looking into peacocks and semi-agg mbuna for my tank instead. I don't feel like turning off the lights and going to sleep then waking up to a bloodbath. I just want to enjoy the colors.

Now if I could just show up to my local fish store(50/60mins away) when the new shipment shows up, I might actually get the fish I want. :roll: Goodluck on your 30.

It's amazing how many fish stores just keep stocking the same old thing. Guppies, Gouramis, Goldfish, Tetras.. 'Mixed African Cichlids'. Gimme some more exotic ones here man. I can go to Petco and get this stuff!


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

very well put Floridagirl! I think I will pull up my bootstraps and try again, I think I will steer clear of Dems though, too much baggage. I was thinking of maybe adding a couple of Vics? Anybody have any experience with a mbuna/vic marriage?


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

AxRhea88 said:


> Yeah that's what has turned me off to aggressive mbuna. I'm now looking into peacocks and semi-agg mbuna for my tank instead. I don't feel like turning off the lights and going to sleep then waking up to a bloodbath. I just want to enjoy the colors.


If you are looking for color and overall beautiful fish, its hard to beat peacocks. The majority of the time I have spent as an enthusiast has been looking after Malawan Haps and Peacocks, but as with most things, your horizons tend to broaden with age, and I feel I need to give the other half another shot! That said, I will always consider myself a peacock guy.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never kept them myself, but, from what I have read, Vics usually color up best when they are the dominant fish in a tank. The cookie cutter recipe has two suggestions with a little adaptation, should work for your tank.... Astatotilapia Latifasciata 1m, 3-4F with Saulosi 1m, 3-4F, or Labs and Pundamilia Nyererei, same ratios. I think 10 fish would max out your tank.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

daffodil brichardi???


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

always keeps dems in large groups or you will end up with a single


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I can't believe the smaller Cynotilapia afra haven't been brought up as an mbuna option.

I keep Yellow Labs with Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" but it has only been a few months - so far they completely ignore each other and really only interact within species but they are still young. My experience with Yellow Labs is they go with anything, though finding good ones is hard.

As far as other Vics - the Ruby Greens are also supposed to be very mellow. I've read the Pundamilia Nyererei are quite aggressive, haven't kept them however, ended up trying the flamebacks over them because of aggression concerns.



> The majority of the time I have spent as an enthusiast has been looking after Malawan Haps and Peacocks, but as with most things, your horizons tend to broaden with age, and I feel I need to give the other half another shot!


Me too - that is why I started my first Tang tank in February. It is in my office right across from my desk (self-employed and work out of the house ). Certainly pleased with it overall - the shellies are priceless.

Good Luck.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i think a maingano/yellow lab combo woudl look mint!

black's blues and yellows.... hard to beat. 
and as a bonus they are differnt shaped fish, and will leave each other alone.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone, I love the idea of the Flameback/ Lab combo, talk about color! I am still formulating a masterplan, keep the ideas coming!


----------

